# Grizzly Kills Hiker in Yellowstone



## B. Kidd (Jul 7, 2011)

Pay attention city folk. This is why they sell bear spray!

Grizzly bear kills Yellowstone hiker - Yahoo! News


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 7, 2011)

No. That's why Smith & Wesson sells the .44 Magnum revolver.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 7, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> No. That's why Smith & Wesson sells the .44 Magnum revolver.



That too!
But bear spray is recommended over the .44 due to the speed of a grizzly charge. Not everyone is a sharpshooter under pressure.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 7, 2011)

i am just gonna put my money on the grizzly....

i dont think much will stop them in a full charge...hell a dead one landing on you . will kill you


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 7, 2011)

B. Kidd said:


> That too!
> But bear spray is recommended over the .44 due to the speed of a grizzly charge. Not everyone is a sharpshooter under pressure.



No sharpshooting necessary when a grizly is bearing down on you. Hit the target, which is probably just about blocking your entire line of sight. Any torso shot should be a significant deterent to the animal if you're using proper ammunition. If nothing else it should slow the bear down enough to give you a chance to get off a better aimed killing shot. I have friends who travel to Alaska regularly and this is their prefered bear defense tool.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 7, 2011)

About five years ago, I visited Yellowstone.  Park Rangers there gave a brief safety lecture on dealing with the bears who were coming down to their spring roaming grounds.

"It's advisable to carry a few small bells while hiking in some areas." began the lecture  "The sound of the bells will discourage some bears from approaching you.  Carry a can of pepper spray and use it to deter bears.  Also, take a look at any bear scat you may encounter.  Black bear scat will contain small berries.  Brown bear scat may contain fur from rabbits or squirrels.  And Grizzly bear scat will contain small pieces of bell and smell of pepper spray."


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 7, 2011)

gee when i lived in alaska....we were told the best defense was to totally avoid bear encounters...i am amazed that has changed


----------



## Samson (Jul 7, 2011)

This is relatively common in Yellowstone....July, when it seems everyone from Chicago to San Diego decides to visit....last year while I was camping up there, a Canadian was dragged out of their tent and killed by a mother grizzly after I sprayed her with bear spray.

A week or so before my encounter a Botonist stumbled upon a bear that had been tranquilized for tagging and left alone to recover. Apparently, being tagged makes a bear extremely irritable, and hungrey (SURPRISE!).


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 7, 2011)

We need to somenow regulate the overpopulation of hikers.


----------



## Samson (Jul 7, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> About five years ago, I visited Yellowstone.  Park Rangers there gave a brief safety lecture on dealing with the bears who were coming down to their spring roaming grounds.
> 
> "It's advisable to carry a few small bells while hiking in some areas." began the lecture  "The sound of the bells will discourage some bears from approaching you.  Carry a can of pepper spray and use it to deter bears.  Also, take a look at any bear scat you may encounter.  Black bear scat will contain small berries.  Brown bear scat may contain fur from rabbits or squirrels.  And Grizzly bear scat will contain small pieces of bell and smell of pepper spray."


----------



## Samson (Jul 7, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> We need to somenow regulate the overpopulation of hikers.



Perhaps a new Federal Agency should be established, with a Czar?


Shouldn't cost more than a few $100 Billion.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 7, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-n51xxF8K8]YouTube - &#x202a;Bear Sprayed with UDAP Pepper Power Bear Deterrent&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 7, 2011)

all we got is them little black bears......

but they can kill and do on occasion


----------



## Dabs (Jul 7, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> all we got is them little black bears......
> 
> but they can kill and do on occasion



Same here strolling, I have seen a few in and thru out Cade's Cove as well as driving thru the Great Smokies.
They sell those cans of bear spray, tell you not to feed the bear, that sort of thing.
I couldn't shoot one I'm sure...I say that because I've never fired a gun! I am certain I would never be able to hit the intended target.
And there has been a few cases of someone being attacked by a black bear around here.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 7, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> No. That's why Smith & Wesson sells the .44 Magnum revolver.



weapons are not allowed in national parks


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 7, 2011)

B. Kidd said:


> Pay attention city folk. This is why they sell bear spray!
> 
> Grizzly bear kills Yellowstone hiker - Yahoo! News



Ol' Jimbob thought he could out run me incase we came across some bears.

Shame about that limp he all of a sudden got.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 7, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that no one has felt sorry for this guy?


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 7, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Has anyone else noticed that no one has felt sorry for this guy?



You go out into the woods (or anywhere else) improperly prepared and you get what you deserve.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 7, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else noticed that no one has felt sorry for this guy?
> ...



It's like all those idiots that fuck with sharks.

You get what you got coming.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 7, 2011)

B. Kidd said:


> Pay attention city folk. This is why they sell bear spray!
> 
> Grizzly bear kills Yellowstone hiker - Yahoo! News



In light of the rising frequency of human/grizzly bear encounters, Yellowstone Park is advising hikers, backpackers, hunters, and fishermen to take extra precautions and keep alert for bears. 

We advise outdoorsmen to wear noisy little bells on their clothing so that the bears are not startled unexpectedly by a human's presence. We also advise outdoorsmen to carry pepper spray with them in case of an encounter with a bear. 

It is also a good idea to watch for fresh signs of bear activity. Outdoorsmen should recognize the difference between black bear poop and grizzly bear poop. Black bear poop is smaller and contains lots of berries and squirrel fur. Grizzly bear poop smells like pepper and has little bells in it.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 7, 2011)

Well poop, I posted before scrolling down to see a couple of posters beat me to the punch.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und (Jul 7, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > No. That's why Smith & Wesson sells the .44 Magnum revolver.
> ...





Incorrect.

google "guns in national parks". The Good Reverend can not post links as of yet.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 7, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > No. That's why Smith & Wesson sells the .44 Magnum revolver.
> ...



I thought the right got that changed?  Did it not pass?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 7, 2011)

Wonder if he tasted like peanut butter and Snickers?


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 7, 2011)

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> google "guns in national parks". The Good Reverend can not post links as of yet.



More importantly, I've never let something as silly as an unConstitutional law disuade me from carrying a firearm wherever I wanted; including right into the offices of State Sentators and Representatives on Beacon Hill in Boston.


----------



## editec (Jul 7, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > That too!
> ...


 

Braggadcio much there, amigo?

How many of your friends have actually dealt with an 800 pound Griz charging them at 30 miles per hour?

My guess would be none who are extant.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 7, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Wonder if he tasted like peanut butter and Snickers?



Steve?  Oooo, Steve was delicious!


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 7, 2011)

editec said:


> Braggadcio much there, amigo?


 
Nope. Just the honest facts of the situation. BTW - I'm not your or anyone's "amigo". We speak ENGLISH where I come from, thank you very much.



editec said:


> How many of your friends have actually dealt with an 800 pound Griz charging them at 30 miles per hour?



Thankfully none have had to so far. However, proper preparation ensures that if one has to, they will be as ready as possible to deal with the situation.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 7, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I hate shark fishing.

Few people ever eat the shark.


----------



## José (Jul 7, 2011)

> Originally posted by *Sallow*
> I hate shark fishing.
> 
> Few people ever eat the shark.



Elasmobranchii (sharks, rays, skates) tastes like rubber.


----------



## José (Jul 7, 2011)

The american tradition of visiting national parks is completely unheard of in Latin America. 

People can't even imagine a country like America where this activity is a national pastime.

Latin american wildlife is left alone to thrive as it should be in the US. If you love nature this is the best thing you can do for them.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und (Jul 7, 2011)

José;3831174 said:
			
		

> The american tradition of visiting national parks is completely unheard of in Latin America.
> 
> People can't even imagine a country like America where this activity is a national pastime.
> 
> Latin american wildlife is left alone to thrive as it should be in the US. If you love nature this is the best thing you can do for them.





So we should all live in cities, eat super proccessed foods and never venture out into the wild?


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 7, 2011)

José;3831174 said:
			
		

> The american tradition of visiting national parks is completely unheard of in Latin America.
> 
> People can't even imagine a country like America where this activity is a national pastime.
> 
> Latin american wildlife is left alone to thrive as it should be in the US. If you love nature this is the best thing you can do for them.



How do you "love" nature from afar?


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 7, 2011)

José;3831165 said:
			
		

> Elasmobranchii (sharks, rays, skates) tastes like rubber.



A very large percentage of the fish and chips commercially sold in the United States is made from Mako Shark meat.


----------



## José (Jul 7, 2011)

Rev.Hellh0und said:


> José;3831174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, Rev.    

My last post REALLY sounded a bit too eco-jihadist for my own taste...


----------



## José (Jul 7, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> José;3831165 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really?!?!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 7, 2011)

José;3831275 said:
			
		

> Rev.Hellh0und said:
> 
> 
> > José;3831174 said:
> ...



Well considering the Amazon and the fact it's easier to list what you can eat instead of what will kill you....


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 7, 2011)

When my sainted Pop visited Yellowstone as a 7 year old, he noticed the billboard at the park entrance.  It featured a picture of a large, threatening bear with long claws and teeth.  Above the picture was the word D-A-N-G-E-R-O-U-S!

Pop asked a Ranger if there are many of those "Dangeroos" in the park.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 9, 2011)

I ran into a black bear about 10 years ago in Yellowstone while in the back country flyfishing.  I just backed up slowly and he moved on.  Browns are a bit more timid though.  Grizzlies aren't.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 9, 2011)

Samson said:


> This is relatively common in Yellowstone....July, when it seems everyone from Chicago to San Diego decides to visit....last year while I was camping up there, a Canadian was dragged out of their tent and killed by a mother grizzly after I sprayed her with bear spray.
> 
> A week or so before my encounter a Botonist stumbled upon a bear that had been tranquilized for tagging and left alone to recover. Apparently, being tagged makes a bear extremely irritable, and hungrey (SURPRISE!).



I was up there at the same time last year in July when that happened.  I was out on horseback flyfishing a couple of miles from where that happened.  I always take bear spray.


----------

